# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  7oς Διαγωνισμός καναρινιών φωνής Ισπανικού Timbrado -Οργάνωση σύλλογος ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.

## kon.ts

*7oς Διαγωνισμός καναρινιών φωνής Ισπανικού Timbrado -Οργάνωση σύλλογος ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.* 


Ο Ελληνικός Σύλλογος Timbrado (ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.), μέλος της Πανελλήνιας Ορνιθολογικής Ομοσπονδίας (Π.Ο.Ο.), μετά από τους έξι(6) επιτυχής πρωτοπόρους διαγωνισμούς Timbrado στην Ελλάδα, ανακοινώνει την διεξαγωγή του 7ου Πανελληνίου Διαγωνισμού Ισπανικών Timbrado. 

Ο διαγωνισμός θα είναι κλειστός, δηλαδή μόνο για τους εκτροφείς του συλλόγου, και θα γίνει από 8 έως 11 Ιανουαρίου του 2014, στο ξενοδοχείο F**** S******, το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφόρο Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα. 

Κριτής θα είναι ο Ισπανός κ. Luis Gil Gonzales της Ισπανικής Ομοσπονδίας F.O.E. 
Το πρόγραμμα όπως κάθε χρόνο θα έχει δυο ενότητες: 

Πρώτη ενότητα
Διαγωνισμός-Κρίση των πουλιών, η οποία θα είναι κλειστή προς το κοινό. Πρόσβαση θα έχουν μόνο οι συμμετέχοντες εκτροφείς. 

Δεύτερη ενότητα που θα περιλαμβάνει: 
Το σεμινάριο για τους εκτροφείς
Έκθεση (ανοικτή για το κοινό) με παρουσίαση Ισπανικών Timbrado 
Γνωριμία-συζήτηση εκτροφέων του συλλόγου με το κοινό
Γνωριμία-συζήτηση νέων μελών και υποψήφιων νέων μελών του συλλόγου
Εγγραφές νέων μελών

Το πρόγραμμα του Διαγωνισμού και της Έκθεσης είναι το εξής: 

Τετάρτη 8 Ιανουαρίου: 
Εγκλωβισμός πουλιών Ώρες 12:00 με 14:00 και 17:00 με 19:00 
Γνωριμία με τον κριτή 

Πέμπτη 9 Ιανουαρίου 
Κρίση πουλιών 

Παρασκευή 10 Ιανουαρίου 
Κρίση πουλιών 

Σάββατο 11 Ιανουαρίου
Κρίση πουλιών –Σεμινάριο- Απονομή Βραβείων-Απεγκλωβισμός πουλιών-Ανοικτή έκθεση για το κοινό-Εγγραφή νέων μελών.

Όποια διαφοροποίηση προκύψει στο πρόγραμμα της Έκθεσης για οποιοδήποτε λόγο τα μέλη θα ενημερωθούν με νεότερη ανακοίνωση. Η ακριβής ώρα διεξαγωγής του Σεμιναρίου και παρουσίασης πουλιών,θα γνωστοποιηθεί στους φίλους εκτροφείς στη διάρκεια του διαγωνισμού. 

Oι εκτροφείς του Συλλόγου παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν με το τηλέφωνο του Συλλόγου που αναγράφεται παρακάτω, προκειμένου να δηλώσουν επιθυμητό αριθμό πουλιών που θέλουν να συμμετέχουν στο διαγωνισμό. 

Επίσης όσοι φίλοι εκτροφείς επιθυμούν να βοηθήσουν στη διεξαγωγή του διαγωνισμού να το δηλώσουν κατόπιν επικοινωνίας. 

Καλή επιτυχία στα συμμετέχοντα Timbrado και τους εκτροφείς τους. Πληροφορίες, τυχόν διευκρινίσεις και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στο τηλ. του συλλόγου 6944389572 και στο email:elcity@birds.gr . 


Φιλικά 
Το Δ.Σ. του ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.

----------


## Gardelius

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !!!* 

Καλή επιτυχία στους συμμετέχοντες !!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια παιδια !

----------


## manos 9

Καλη επιτυχία να εχετε ολοι.

----------


## panos70

Καλη επιτυχία σε  ολους τους συμμετεχοντες

----------


## HarrisC

καλη επιτυχεια παιδια.Το ωραριο του προγραμματος για το Σαββατο 11/1 ,δηλαδη η μερα οπου το κοινο θα μπορουσε να ερθει μηπως το ξερουμε?? Η στο περιπου δηλαδη.

----------


## kon.ts

Για όποια απορία υπάρχει ή τυχόν διευκρινίσεις υπάρχει για επικοινωνία το τηλ.του συλλόγου.

----------


## yannis37

Σάββατο 11 η ώρα....για το κοινό.

----------


## bkourou

Ευχαριστούμε θα ειμαστε εκει..

----------


## jk21

Eιμασταν λοιπον μαζι με το Βασιλη ,το πρωι του σαββατου στην εκδηλωση του ΕΛΣΥΤΙ 

τα αποτελεσματα ισως τα μαθετε με λεπτομερειες απο αναρτηση των μελων του συλλογου ,αλλα ανεπισημα τις 2 πρωτες θεσεις στις τετραδες τις ελαβε ο Τσιουραμανης ο Κωστας και την τριτη ο Μπανος ο Βαγγελης .Στα μονα πρωτος ο Ασπρουκος ο Αποστολης και μετα αλλα δυο παιδια τα οποια δεν γνωριζω απο κορινθο το ενα και νομιζω αιγινα το αλλο 

Συγχαρητηρια σε συμμετεχοντες και νικητες ! και του χρονου !!!

----------


## kostas24

με πόσο βγήκε το champion φέτος?

----------


## jk21

Κωστα επειδη ειχα καποια δουλεια ,δεν καθησα παρα πολυ και ειναι κατι που δεν ρωτησα .Θα μας ενημερωσουν πιστευω τα παιδια απο το συλλογο

----------


## lee

> με πόσο βγήκε το champion φέτος?


93 ποντους!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια Απόστολε ,καλή συνέχεια με τους τενόρους σου ...

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητήρια Απόστολε και απο εμενα ,παντα να εχει επιτυχιες

----------


## mitsman



----------

